# Wie lange halten Mainboards ?



## Yassen (4. November 2013)

Hallo an alle
ich hätte mal eine Frage. Wie lange halten normale Mainboards (wie dieses P8P67 - Motherboards - ASUS) 
Dabei gehe ich von der ideal Situation aus. (kein Transport, ruhiger Standort, kalt. )

mfg Yassen


----------



## Laptophasser (4. November 2013)

Ich glaube bei aktuellen Mainboards (Haswell) 100.000 Stunden gelesen zu haben, korrigiert mich falls ich da was falsches in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2013)

meinst du jetzte bei lagerung oder bei Gebrauch?

es kann immer was kaputt gehen, aber in der regel gehen andere komponenten vorher kaputt.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2013)

Also bei mir halten sie im Durchschnitt einige Monate. 
Meistens zumindest.


----------



## Westcoast (4. November 2013)

man kann es pauschal nicht sagen. manche halten par monate, manche par jahre und andere sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
es kommt auch darauf an ob der pc täglich stunden arbeiten muss und natürlich ob man übertaktet und die spannungen sind auch wichtig.

meist ist es aber so, man tauscht das board, weil die cpu irgendwann nach 5 jahren zu langsam ist.


----------



## Yassen (4. November 2013)

Ich meine im Gebrauch unter ideal Bedingungen. Heisst eher undervolltet. Wenn ich es 24/7 laufen lasse wie lange hält es dann .

Heisst ich baue es im Server ein wann geht es kaputt ? Um das extrem zu nehmen.


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich meine im Gebrauch unter ideal Bedingungen. Heisst eher undervolltet. Wenn ich es 24/7 laufen lasse wie lange hält es dann .
> 
> Heisst ich baue es im Server ein wann geht es kaputt ? Um das extrem zu nehmen.


 
na bei optimalen bedingungen niemals. gerade wenn es alles normal benutzt wird und keine extremanwendung stattfindet. meine "normalen" boards sind jedenfalls noch nie ausgefallen und ich spreiche so ab zeit des Pentium2.


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2013)

Diese Frage ist nicht pauschal zu beantworten. In einer Firma in der ich vorher gearbeitet habe, liefen Pentium-Rechner seit über 15 Jahren (Industrierechner). Mir selbst sind MBs aber schon nach einigen Monaten kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Westcoast (4. November 2013)

wenn alles gut geht, halten boards eine ewigkeit, aber eine pauschale antwort gibt es nicht. bauteile eines mainboards können immer kaputt gehen.


----------



## Yassen (4. November 2013)

Wie hoch ist der Durchschnitt 5 Jahre oder weniger/ mehr ?

Ich hatte mal gelesen das Kondensatoren eine bestimmte Lebensdauer haben und dachte man könnte einen Richtwert angeben.


----------



## Westcoast (4. November 2013)

die boards heute haben ja Feststoff-Kondensatoren [Solid-Capacitor] und die sind sehr robust. also 10 jahre kann man sagen in der regel.


----------



## Haxcy (4. November 2013)

Gigabyte wirbt betreffend der Kondensatoren oft wie folgt:

*"50,000 hours lifespan of Japanese solid capacitors design"*



_Quelle: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA790X-UD4 (rev. 1.0)_


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2013)

Haxcy schrieb:


> Gigabyte wirbt betreffend der Kondensatoren oft wie folgt:
> 
> *"50,000 hours lifespan of Japanese solid capacitors design"*
> 
> ...



was 5,7 Jahren im 24/7 gebrauch entspräche


----------



## Adi1 (4. November 2013)

Da kann man auch die Glaskugel fragen .

Und diese Aussage ist ein Marketing-Gag *"50,000 hours lifespan of Japanese solid capacitors design".*

Entweder Du hast Glück, oder halt Pech.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2013)

Ich habe genug Boards die etliche Jahre ohne Probleme auf dem Buckel haben. Gegen Einflüsse von außen kann man wenig machen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. November 2013)

Auf der Arbeit hab ich vor einiger Zeit nen gutes Beispiel zum Thema erlebt.
Da ging ein Rechner (AMD X2 4000+ AM2) eines Montagsmorgen nicht mehr an. Nach Boardwechsel nahm er seine Arbeit wieder auf.
Chrystaldiskinfo lass ne HDD-Laufzeit von rund 40000h aus und etwa 200 Starts der Festplatte. 
Heisst, der Rechner wurde nur selten ausgeschaltet, läuft meistens im Idle und wenn jemand dran sitzt, wird er eher mit Textverarbeitung und Datenerfassung/-auswertung belastet.

Privat schaffe ich etwa 3000h im Jahr am Rechner, selbst bei doppelt soviel, sollt nen Mainboard doch fünf Jahre halten.
Okee, mein Einsatzgebiet ist mit zocken, OC-Spielerein und öfteren Komponentenwechsel schon etwas verschleissfreudiger, allerdings hab ich ein Board auch selten länger als drei Jahre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

Üblicherweise wird Consumerhardware auf grob 10 Jahre bei "normaler" Nutzung ausgelegt. Das Problem daran ist, dass weder die Nutzung vereinheitlicht werden kann noch jedes Mainboard bei gleichen Bedingungen gleich lange halten würde - die Seriensteuung ist da nunmal enorm. Man kann Glück haben und das Board rennt 20 Jahre problemlos, man kann Pech haben und nach 2 Jahren fliegt dem ersten Elko die Kappe weg oder ähnliches.

Wenn du das Board innerhalb seiner Specs betreibst und es kein billig-Board ist kann man aber guten Gewissens davon ausgehen, dass die ersten 5 Jahre mit großer Wahrsheinlichkeit kein Problem darstellen werden.

Noch einWort zu "Industrie-PC" da das gefallen ist - wenn damit ein "echter" Industrie-PC gemeint ist (son Ding das bei gleich leistungsfähiger Hardware locker das 5-10-fache kostet wie sein Desktop-Pendant): die halten nahezu ewig weil sie nunmal dafür gebaut werden. Wir haben solche PCs in Werkstatt/Labor auf der Arbeit stehen und da sind Geräte drunter die seit den 90er Jahren laufen - und zwar im 3-Schicht-Betrieb so gut wie 24/7. Da wird alle paar Jahre Verschleißkram wie Festplatten getauscht und das wars. Die Dinger müssen nur dann ausgetauscht werden, wenn es entsprechende Anschlüsse einfach nicht mehr gibt... aber in dem horrenden Preis ist auch eine gewisse Sicherheit enthalten, dass es in 15 Jahren noch Ersatzteile für das Ding gibt.


----------



## micanine (4. November 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Durchschnitt 5 Jahre oder weniger/ mehr ?
> 
> Ich hatte mal gelesen das Kondensatoren eine bestimmte Lebensdauer haben und dachte man könnte einen Richtwert angeben.


 
Wer will schon ein MoBo 5Jahre behalten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

micanine schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein MoBo 5Jahre behalten?


 
Jeder, der auf seinem PC nicht spielen will.

Zur Textverarbeitung (was von gefühlten 95% aller PCs das Hauptaufgabengebiet ist) wäre auch ein PC aus dem Jahre 1990 in den allermeisten Fällen rechentechnisch schnell genug wenn keine anderen Hindernisse im Weg stehen würden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2013)

micanine schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein MoBo 5Jahre behalten?



Ich habe noch genug Rechner hier am Start die diese Halbwertszeit überschritten haben. Nicht immer ist neue Hardware besser besonders wenn man mal Retrogeschichten ans laufen bringen will


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2013)

micanine schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein MoBo 5Jahre behalten?


 
Mein Board wird demnächst 5 Jahre, und ich sehe 0 grund zum wecheln.


----------



## Benie (4. November 2013)

Das älteste Mainboard was bei mir noch läuft ist von 1990 mit einem 386DX 25Mhz
Das ist ne tolle Retromaschine mit Windows 3.1 und DOS für ein paar alte Spieleperlen.
Nur bei Doom 1 macht er schlapp, da brauchts schon nen 486 DX50 für genug Performance


----------



## Decrypter (4. November 2013)

micanine schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein MoBo 5Jahre behalten?


 
Hmmm...mein Board von 1995, ein Gigabyte GA 586 HX mit Pentium 133, läuft heute noch einwandfrei. Das Teil ist nun fast 19 Jahre alt und, wie schon mal gesagt wurde, sind solche mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre alten Schätzchen 1a Retro Maschinen. Auf dem P133 läuft DOS 6.20 und Windows 95. Die Hardware stammt eben noch aus einer ganz anderen Zeit, wo es wirklich teilweise immer wieder spannend war, ob die entsprechende Software in der Konfiguration auch läuft, wenn nur das nackte DOS benötigt wird. Und in der Regel kann man mit Office 97 in Form von Excel und Word genauso gut arbeiten, wie mit den heutigen Office Programmen. Selbst die Hardware von damals ist da immer noch völlig ausreichend für !


----------



## copland (4. November 2013)

Die Frage kann man nicht beantworten. Jedenfalls nicht das ich sagen kann: Das hält genau 3 Jahre. Wie bei einer Beziehung, zwar ein organisches Beispiel, kommt aber auf's selbe raus. Wichtig ist ob Markenbauteile verwendet wurden. Bei Markenartikeln, sogar bei Asrock, gibts Kondensatoren die Goldcaps sind und Diese sind für ein langen Betrieb gedacht. Heutzutage werden aber vorallem auch die TV's, LCD und so, genauso gebaut das sie nach der Garantiezeit kaputt gehen sollen und auch gehen. Habe da auch nen Kandidaten. Deswegen wurde schon von der politik gefordert die Garantiezeit auf 5 Jahre auszudehnen, damit die verdammten Hersteller mit dieser Betrugsmasche aufhören. Also frag nie wieder wie lange was hält bei Elektronik, weils gar nicht gewollt ist das es lange hält.


----------



## Unfaced (6. November 2013)

Mein Asus P5QE hält mittlerweile glaub 5 Jahre, wechsel aber diese Woche auf ein Z87 Board weil mir die Leistung zu wenig geworden ist. Technisch rennt sowohl cPU als auch MoBo 1a, wäre also kein Grund zum Tausch


----------



## NerdFlanders (6. November 2013)

Mein altes ASUS M4A88TD-M Evo/USB3 wird selbst wenn ich nur surfe richtig heiß (70°C+), wie heiß es beim zocken im Sommer wurde will ich gar nicht wissen. Trotzdem läuft es jetzt seit 3.5 Jahren ohne Stabilitätsprobleme.


----------

